# Fast acting lime



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone know if the fast acting lime at Lowe's is calcitic or dolomitic. My magnesium is already through the roof so I dont need dolomitic.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

If you mean the Sta-Green Rapid-Lime https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-30-lb-Lime-Balance-Soil/50189499, yes, it is calcitic. It is Solu-Cal packaged for Lowes.


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

desirous said:


> If you mean the Sta-Green Rapid-Lime https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-30-lb-Lime-Balance-Soil/50189499, yes, it is calcitic. It is Solu-Cal packaged for Lowes.


I was talking about the pennington one. Should have been more specific. Based on the specs on the back of the bag, it is definitely calcitic.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

A few years ago, the Pennington lime was calcitic relabeled ENCAP. It is no longer available in my area, but last year, people have reported that newer Pennington is dolomitic. Check the Mg percentages on the back of the bag to be sure.


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

I believe it was only 6 grams and the dolomitic was 18 grams.


----------

